# No2, Arginine and cold sores



## live2pump (Jun 5, 2005)

Anyone experience or known somone who took a (No) product and suffers from cold sores receive one?  I ask this question because the main amino acid is Arginine which is also the main amino acid that causes cold sores.

Also, if I were to take an (No) product would my daily dose of 500 mg of Lysine be counter productive?

p.s I know someone of you would recommend Maximum Pump and that is all gravy, but I want to know about (No)

Thanks


----------



## LAM (Jun 5, 2005)

live2pump said:
			
		

> Anyone experience or known somone who took a (No) product and suffers from cold sores receive one?  I ask this question because the main amino acid is Arginine which is also the main amino acid that causes cold sores.
> 
> Also, if I were to take an (No) product would my daily dose of 500 mg of Lysine be counter productive?
> 
> ...



arginine doesn't cause cold sores it only assists the growth of the virus if you already have it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

BAM from the LAM


----------



## live2pump (Jun 5, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> arginine doesn't cause cold sores it only assists the growth of the virus if you already have it.



Yes you're right and I should of stated more exact, but the point I'm trying to make is a diet with a higher ratio of Arginine to Lysine can lead to outbreaks (if you already have the virus) which I do.  So I'm asking if anyone who took No2 and has the virus find themselves sporting a cold sore while taking the product.

Thanks


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

Nope, I get cold sores, but, I am taking di-arginine malate, and I have not seen a single one...


----------



## rrgg (Jun 7, 2005)

The question about lysine is interesting though... Will it be counterproductive to the pump effect?


----------



## kraziplaya (Jun 7, 2005)

uh..i suffer occasionally and i went thru about two bottles of NO2 and creatine combo...never got sores while on it...but i did like the combo of the two...increased strength and endurance were VERY noticeable


----------

